# Encouraging bermuda to spread into bare spots



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have a quick question regarding how to get bermuda to spread to areas which are dead. This spring when the lawn was established, a few small 1x1 foot areas died. I thought with regular feedings and how hardy bermuda is, that new stolons would eventually spread into these areas. However, they are still bare 4 months later. There are no weeds in the area, and I keep the area moist and fed with fertilizer in hopes of spurring growth. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I had the same issue. I bought a Pro-Plugger and filled in the spot in checkered pattern. Then I used sand on top and a 13-13-13 fertilizer. It took a month but it is filled in now. Make sure to break up your old cores and refill the holes. Do a Forum Search for Pro Plugger. Lots of great Pictures and Info.!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

anthonybilotta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding how to get bermuda to spread to areas which are dead. This spring when the lawn was established, a few small 1x1 foot areas died. I thought with regular feedings and how hardy bermuda is, that new stolons would eventually spread into these areas. However, they are still bare 4 months later. There are no weeds in the area, and I keep the area moist and fed with fertilizer in hopes of spurring growth. Any advice would be appreciated.


Do they try to spread into the bare area and die or is there no spreading happening at all? I'd be curious if there is something in the soil there causing the dead grass first and now lack of spreading. During surface prep could any fuel have been splashed in those areas? Have you checked under those spots for rocks or debris? Did you get rid of the dead grass down to soil to allow the runners to spread easier? Seems odd with how prolific Bermuda runners can be that nothing is in those areas. Especially no weed pressure if you are fertilizing and watering the spots.


----------



## Cjames1603 (Jul 25, 2018)

Could also be a really compact part of ground. This year I broke the soil up in the areas I had like that and kept it wet and fed. Took about a month to fill in but the areas were almost like concrete when I first started.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I had some small spots that would not full in at all, ever. So I puled a bunch of 4" deep cores with the pro plugger and filled with garden soil and topped with sand. Filled right in after that. Dont know what the deal was but bermuda clearly was not happy with the soil in the spots.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

The ground is not compacted there and a screwdriver can pretty easily be inserted. The grass died in that area because during week one, my sprinkler tipped over and allowed those spots to fry in 100+ degree heat for 12 hours during the work day. :| I have not removed any of the dead grass because I did not think it would hinder new runners from spreading into it. However, 4 months later and the area is still pretty bare. I am going to look into the proplugger as it seems to work for many ! Thanks for the advice


----------

